# Adductor strain



## Bodie (29 Aug 2011)

Well, I'm guessing it is.

Stupidly fell off the bike today. I was almost stationary so not a lot of damage (elbow, hand) but my groin is very sore. Feels like an adductor strain, looks like ice, rest and stretching is the answer BUT I have a 100 on the 11th Sept that I have been preparing for and as I'm having trouble walking at the moment I'm in full panic mode.

Any of you good folk got any tips for speeding up recovery please?


----------



## Baggy (29 Aug 2011)

Rest, ice and ibuprofen - and perhaps get checked out by a sports physio, who should be able to fit you in fairly quickly. Don't stretch until you know what you've injured!

Even if you have to rest up for a week, you should have done enough training by now to get around, so don't panic.


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Aug 2011)

Bodie said:


> Well, I'm guessing it is.
> 
> Stupidly fell off the bike today. I was almost stationary so not a lot of damage (elbow, hand) but my groin is very sore. Feels like an adductor strain, looks like ice, rest and stretching is the answer BUT I have a 100 on the 11th Sept that I have been preparing for and as I'm having trouble walking at the moment I'm in full panic mode.
> 
> Any of you good folk got any tips for speeding up recovery please?



No need to panic. 

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/sprainsstrains/a/groinstrain_2.htm

Jonny


----------



## Trevrev (30 Aug 2011)

As i've found out, that region of the body has a very complex group of muscles.
I've recently been through my companies private health scheme because of a groin problem i've had since January.
I've had ultrasound,X-rays, MRI scans.......And they're still not sure if i've damaged my Hip Flexor or Adducter.
I could even have Gillmores Groin.
Although it's nowhere near as painful as it was when i first done it, it's still nags away.
And when i've rested for weeks and think it's gone, as soon as i start running it's back.
Cycling doesn't seem to affect as much as running though.


----------



## JonnyBlade (30 Aug 2011)

Trevrev said:


> As i've found out, that region of the body has a very complex group of muscles.
> I've recently been through my companies private health scheme because of a groin problem i've had since January.
> I've had ultrasound,X-rays, MRI scans.......And they're still not sure if i've damaged my Hip Flexor or Adducter.
> I could even have Gillmores Groin.
> ...



A good friend of mine suffers from Gilberts disease which sounds familiar in a way! Not that it helps you


----------



## Bodie (5 Sep 2011)

Well its been a week now and not a massive improvement. 

Rest, ice, stretching etc is having a very slow effect. I'm going to risk a (short,slow) ride tonight to see how it feels as I don't want to wait until next Sunday to find I can't ride further than a few miles.

Yours, depressed.


----------



## Broadside (10 Sep 2011)

How's your adductor Bodie? Are you doing the ride tomorrow? When I first read your post I had never heard of an adductor but since then I have now strained one myself. It's fine up to about 20 miles and then niggles and after 30 miles begins to get painful. I am currently trying to ice my way out of trouble and will probably take a 1-2 week break off the bike and hope it recovers before the New Forest sportive at the start of Oct when I am hoping to do the 100 mile route. Let us know how you go tomorrow, good luck.


----------



## Becs (11 Sep 2011)

Worth remembering that ice is only useful in the first 12 -24 hours after the initial injury (if that). After that you want warmth if anything - ice will just reduce blood flow and impair healing. Definitely take ibuprofen ( or a stronger anti inflammatory if a doctor prescribes it) and keep the exercise gentle. I've had several of these injuries falling off horses, they do take a while to heal I'm afraid, but if it is a true adductor strain it shouldn't hurt too much cycling - just don't get on a horse, ski or go on the yes-no machine at the gym! :-)


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Sep 2011)

I know your pain, ironically I pulled my adductor magnus about 10 days ago whilst doing my perscribed phyio activities to rehibilitate another injury (well to treat what was the root of the injury, not the injury zone itself), lol.

Subsequently, I spoke to my sports therapist about it, and she did some sort of sports massage on it, absolutelly brutal and i was limping about for 3 days following.

Riding a bike is fine though (I did 40 mile on Sunday with no problems at all), running however can be a bit of a nag.


Rest it, walk and run as little as possible and cycle for exercise, just dont go silly. You can also stretch the area with the "warrior pose", this what my physio told me to do, hold for 2 mins, increasing the stretch every 30 seconds. If your supporting leg starts to get tired, use your arms to lean on something.


----------



## Bodie (13 Sep 2011)

Sorry, I seemed to have missed this...

The ride went OK thanks. Fell off on the 29[sup]th[/sup], didn’t ride for a week and then did 22 on the 5[sup]th[/sup] and 29 on the 8[sup]th[/sup] (Thursday) Both rides were a little uncomfortable but not too bad. I bought some compression shorts for under my cycling shorts that made me feel more secure and did some gentle stretching before I started. I was lacking in confidence at first and was trying to protect it, keeping a lower gear than normal and not getting out of the saddle but that didn’t last. By the time I got 30 miles in all thoughts of ‘gently does it’ were gone and I just went for it like I normally would. Given the course and the gales I didn’t really have a choice! I felt I was lacking a little power and never felt as fluid on the bike as I normally do but still managed to finish in 7:14 for 105 miles (including stops). Given the conditions, I doubt that I would have gone any quicker without having hurt myself.

I was expecting a big reaction the next day but it’s not too bad. I have probably gone back to where it was in the middle of last week at worst. My legs were aching anyway so one more sore spot was nothing disastrous!

I’d follow the advice given by others on here, ice at first, Nurofen helps and find a stretch that seems to get at it and keep doing it every couple of hours. Ice it after each ride and avoid twisting your leg sharply. At this rate of progress I’m hoping to be pain free by the end of next week, which will be a month. I’m 51 and don’t heal as quickly as I used to so that seems OK to me. The biggest difficulty has been walking up and down stairs and mowing the lawn/vacuuming the house was impossible, it just hurt to push. 

Dmoran, take your time with it and look after it (don’t do anything to make it worse I mean) and I’m sure you will be fine.


----------

